# Paph intaniae



## polyantha (Nov 22, 2011)

I finally have two intaniaes. OK, I got them half a year ago... No flowers yet, but still very unusual plants. Just ask if you have a question.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roth (Nov 22, 2011)

The one from the left is not intaniae, it is a praestans 'Red Leaf', and that's a precultivated plant from Indonesia very clearly. I have bloomed some from the very same batch, they are really good.

The one on the right, if you have a better picture I can know what it is, but does not look like intaniae either.


----------



## John M (Nov 22, 2011)

How can you be so certain, Roth? 

BTW: It would help if you would please put your location in your profile. 
Thx.


----------



## Roth (Nov 22, 2011)

John M said:


> How can you be so certain, Roth?
> 
> TW: It would help if you would please put your location in your profile.
> Thx.



I have quite a few intaniae first, the plants are very different, they look a bit like a stonei.

Second I have those praestans red leaf too (they have a strange color at the leaf base, not 'red like red', but a kind of extremely dilute pink/brown, they are not like the Fak Fak type with stronger reddish color), exactly the same plants. If he unpots his plants, there should still be some coconut attached to the roots or at the base of the roots. I visited the grower in Indo a few months ago.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 22, 2011)

Roth said:


> I have quite a few intaniae first, the plants are very different, they look a bit like a stonei.
> 
> Second I have those praestans red leaf too (they have a strange color at the leaf base, not 'red like red', but a kind of extremely dilute pink/brown, they are not like the Fak Fak type with stronger reddish color), exactly the same plants. If he unpots his plants, there should still be some coconut attached to the roots or at the base of the roots. I visited the grower in Indo a few months ago.



Do you have pictures to show?

Paphman910


----------



## Wendy (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting. They are very healthy plants. :clap::drool: I have an intaniae seedling; it's not nearly as large as yours but the leaf habit is very upright and each leaf has a faint white picotee on the edges. I'm really looking forward to seeing your plants in bloom and hope that they do bloom out as intaniae.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree with John & Paphman...


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 22, 2011)

John, Xavier is a frenchman in Viet Nam. I tend to agree with Xavier. I had one 8 yrs ago or so. It was very upright, stiff even dessicated still upright and narrow leafed. I can't prove it yet but I think a plant i bought as randsii is indeed an intaniae due to the narrow stiff and thick upright leaves.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking at this article, Wendy's description seems to be right on the money. 
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/newpaph19.html

But look at this. Look at how many buds that plant can hold.
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/shinshu/newpaph201.html


----------



## Roth (Nov 22, 2011)

eggshells said:


> Looking at this article, Wendy's description seems to be right on the money.
> http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/newpaph19.html
> 
> But look at this. Look at how many buds that plant can hold.
> http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/people/tanaka/orchid/org/shinshu/newpaph201.html



Intaniae looks like a kind of sick stonei for the plant. Sometimes they can have darker green leaves, for some of the plants, but that's very rare. 

The photo with many flower buds, I have seen two or three plants from one colony like that, the original colony. They did not survive ( they were in Sharizal collection), as wild intaniae are incredibly difficult to grow. Since that, I have never seen again so many flowers on any plant, wild or cultivated.



SlipperKing said:


> John, Xavier is a frenchman in Viet Nam. I tend to agree with Xavier. I had one 8 yrs ago or so. It was very upright, stiff even dessicated still upright and narrow leafed. I can't prove it yet but I think a plant i bought as randsii is indeed an intaniae due to the narrow stiff and thick upright leaves.



And a bit of experience in paphs... But I am absolutely sure. There is another reason, the consignee that got the plants from Api in Sulawesii was the grower of those reddish praestans... I ll take photo of my praestans, but they are exactly the same, single growth, dark leaves, very thick. If it is possible to have a better picture of the right one, different angle I can know if it is an intaniae or not. It does not look like praestans for that one. The trader had as well richardianum precultivated, and a kind of lowii ( that Hakone posted as a pygmy lowii).

Picture of a wild intaniae here:







The plant on the left is a single growth praestans with reddish leaf, like that:







Those reddish leafed praestans come usually from the mainland. The praestans from the islands are extremely different, like that :






Those can be bigger than a rothschildianum plant. They are very rare, because the leaves break easily, and when they are collected most of the leaves are broken, and when they restart they are ugly like hell for some years, like this:






Sometimes they collect runts like the plants on that photo, because the leaves will not break in the bags... 

A normal plant is about a meter leafspan, if not more like that:






But they are very rare...


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 23, 2011)

This last plant posted is intanaie right? (with the >meter span)


----------



## Hakone (Nov 23, 2011)

it already gives intaniae album ?i


----------



## Mocchaccino (Nov 23, 2011)

I got one of these reddish prastans as well. Like Roth said, thick and very dark green in color. The roots are black. When do yours bloom, Roth?


----------



## Howzat (Nov 24, 2011)

*Red leaf praestan*

I have a few of this praestan red leaf in my collection. And many months ago I described it as wilhelminae (just like what Cribb said prior to 1997), but he now said this is part of praestan. Some readers here did not believe that the dark leaf reddish praestan actually exists. One even said that by giving a certain chemical he could have a red leaf plant. The flower in my collection is just like praestan, but more yellowish. IWeyshen sent a photo of praestan red leaf speciment plant a few months ago.
The photo above on the left has some of the trait of praestan red leaf, but it looks like the leaves are more elongated than the one in Xavier's collection, which is the same as mine. I have to agree that it does not have the trait of intaniae which has vertical nature.


----------



## Roth (Nov 24, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> This last plant posted is intanaie right? (with the >meter span)



No, the last plant is a dehydrated, genuine praestans from Karkar Island... That's to show how bit it can be.

Back to the ID on the first photo, the plant on the left is of the same supplier as Iweyshen one here:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19974&highlight=praestans

and the same species, praestans red leaf. 

I will take photos when I am back at home of mines, there were plants from 1 to 5 growths for sale, but so far the German trader choosed the 1 growth plants ( along with the intaniae...). In Europe or US it is very difficult to explain the growth system, so traders prefer to get single growth plants. In Asia, they count by growth for cultivated plants and some rare wild species, previously bloomed can be 1x or 0.5x, new growths is 1x, and starts are usually 0.5-1x as well. They call the growths in english 'plants', which adds to the confusion.

So when the seller says it is 30.000 rupiah/plant, if you have a plant with one previously bloomed growth, one blooming size growths and two 4 cm starts, it costs 1x 30.000 + 1 x 30000 + 2 x 15000 = 90000 rupiah. People then ask for single growth plants for business, to avoid discussion, and make proper profit calculations.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Roth said:


> In Asia, they count by growth for cultivated plants and some rare wild species, previously bloomed can be 1x or 0.5x, new growths is 1x, and starts are usually 0.5-1x as well.



We call them 'fans'.  The explanation above is why species paphs can be very expensive in South East Asia. In addition, wild-collected and recently-divided into single growth plants (usually dehydrated) are difficult to re-establish (I'm sure Roth mentioned this several times before) than intact clumps, hence many die under the hands of inexperienced growers...


----------



## eggshells (Jan 11, 2012)

Wendy said:


> Interesting. They are very healthy plants. :clap::drool: I have an intaniae seedling; it's not nearly as large as yours but the leaf habit is very upright and each leaf has a faint white picotee on the edges. I'm really looking forward to seeing your plants in bloom and hope that they do bloom out as intaniae.



How do you grow your intaniae Wendy? Lights and temp? Do you put oyster shell in the media? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 11, 2012)

eggshells said:


> How do you grow your intaniae Wendy? Lights and temp? Do you put oyster shell in the media? Thanks in advance!



I have it in a shaded area of the grow room. (Phal light) Day temps are 80f or a bit above and nights drop to mid 60's. I use limestone screenings on all my multiflorals that need it. I don't let it dry out either....slightly moist is as dry as it gets.

Did you get one? I got mine from Sam Tsui but I know that John Doherty (Zephyrus Orchids) had them. He may still have a few if you ask.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info Wendy. I got mine from John real nice one too. I'll reduce the light now. I placed it 3 feet away from metal halide.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2012)

Interesting info, Roth. Thanks.


----------

